# DVR 510 P309 Source Code?



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

Where would one find the GNU licensed source code for software release P309 for the DVR 510 at? I have searched the site but can only find the source for the 921 and the 721.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't believe the DVR 50x series is using Linux or a OS under the GNU license. Also, if I recall, the 921 and 721 source is not the full source code just the portion of the OS that was modified.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

hmm interesting...


----------



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I don't believe the DVR 50x series is using Linux or a OS under the GNU license. Also, if I recall, the 921 and 721 source is not the full source code just the portion of the OS that was modified.


*Sorry, had to post a bs post above to get to 5 so I could post this post with a link in it.*

Yeah what they released was only the portion of the code that was open source. There are portions that are proprietary and were not released with the source but I am not looking for a complete build.

So the 501, 508 and 510 are not running on a Linux Kernel? Because this states that the 522 is so I assumed the other 500 series were too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

KernelPanic said:


> <...>So the 501, 508 and 510 are not running on a Linux Kernel? Because this states that the 522 is so I assumed the other 500 series were too.


On that page no indication of the assumption; you have wild imagination .


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 522 is a different receiver and is more closely related to the 625, 942, and the 622. I don't believe the 522 is based of the 50x code base and if my memory serves me right as I stated the 50x is not Linux based.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyway, what that source could give you ? You don't have SW/HW environment for build your own PVR. Just source code is not enough.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Anyway, what that source could give you ? You don't have SW/HW environment for build your own PVR. Just source code is not enough.


As I said, I am not interested in creating a complete build. I would like to debug my issue with the slow sort issue I am having that I outlined in a few post beneath this one. Since the upgrade to 309 my DVR takes anywehre from 5 to 15 seconds to display my list of recorded events when using "Name sort". When I use "Date sort" it shows in less than a second. All I want to do is debug this myself because as the reply count on that posts may indicate, others do not really care about the issue or have not seen it themselves and therefore I will receive no help on this so I would like to debug it myself.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

KernelPanic said:


> As I said, I am not interested in creating a complete build. I would like to debug my issue with the slow sort issue I am having that I outlined in a few post beneath this one. Since the upgrade to 309 my DVR takes anywehre from 5 to 15 seconds to display my list of recorded events when using "Name sort". When I use "Date sort" it shows in less than a second. All I want to do is debug this myself because as the reply count on that posts may indicate, others do not really care about the issue or have not seen it themselves and therefore I will receive no help on this so I would like to debug it myself.


At the rate DISH releases faulty software it won't do you much good the next release may cure the current problems or just create different ones or recreate some that were cured 2 revisions ago. :lol:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

boba said:


> At the rate DISH releases faulty software it won't do you much good the next release may cure the current problems or just create different ones or recreate some that were cured 2 revisions ago.


Ignore boba's ramblings. He is just another DirecTV dealer who has nothing better to do than bash DISH.

What I really wonder is how long is DBS Talk going to allow it? It got old a long time ago and a lot of what he posts just isn't true.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

KP, you'll endup debugging ASM instructions, now sure how you'll use [unavailable] source code. Also you'll need specialized SOFT-ICE ( who knows where you can get it ).
Will be easy to be hired by Dish SW Dept .


----------



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

P Smith said:


> KP, you'll endup debugging ASM instructions, now sure how you'll use [unavailable] source code. Also you'll need specialized SOFT-ICE ( who knows where you can get it ).
> Will be easy to be hired by Dish SW Dept .


debugging ASM is not an issue. Neither would C or C++. Now if it were C# or something else then I would have to brush up on it. If I needed to use Soft Ice I could but I did not plan on getting that far into it. I assumed that the sort function would not be a portion of a driver so it would more than likely be written in C and therefore a simple interrogation of the code itself would possibly show me what the issue was.

Plus I do not want to use any of the code I may find or fix. If I were able to come up with a solution a simple bug report with recomendation of code would be the proper step. You guys are aware that there are other software engineers out there that do know how to write and debug code other than those individuals who work at Dish Network right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. And from time to time we actually get into some software related process discussions. They usually occur right after a release when a defect hits the field that some feel should not have. 

There are actually even a few developer that are moderators.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In general, the GNU parts of the code that E* releases are not enough to successfully figure out completely how the unit functions. Unless they happen to have borrowed the sort code from GNU it won't be in the released code. They have put a lot of propriatary software around anything that they have borrowed from GNU.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> In general, the GNU parts of the code that E* releases are not enough to successfully figure out completely how the unit functions. Unless they happen to have borrowed the sort code from GNU it won't be in the released code. They have put a lot of propriatary software around anything that they have borrowed from GNU.


That is true, if they borrowed the sort code from GNU then it probably would work properly.


----------

